# Bombey will be in my heart forever



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about that! He sounded like a wonderful horse


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

At least he didn't suffer...it's a shame...he seemed to be a great horse.


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

Aww, I'm so sorry!


----------

